# Has anyone tried this? people swear on it



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

Has anyone tried this supplement? some people claim it helps with anxiety and Dp/Dr so im thinking of giving it a shot !

http://www.xtend-life.com/product/Neuro-Natural_Serenity.aspx

ingredients:
http://www.xtend-life.com/product/Neuro-Natural_Serenity/Ingredients.aspx


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks good. Expensive though. I would ask *Tommygunz* since there are so many products on the market. If there is a better alternative, he would know.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i think it loolks pretty good, and 40 bucks isn't too bad considering phosphatidylserine itself can cost that much and it has a full dose of PS plus everything else. i think if i felt the need for all that stuff still that i would try it.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Be sure to notice that what your seeing is per 6 pills.

If you take it make sure your getting B12 some how.


----------

